# Maid Rite Recipe



## deltadoc

There are a lot of recipes on the internet for Maid Rites. I've tried a few of them and they're not very close. Does anyone (hopefully from Iowa) have a recipe that really really tastes like the real thing?

Talking to an owner of a Maid Rite in Waterloo, she called the liquid that they add to the steamed meat "the vinegar". I've seen a few recipes that use vinegar.

I'm convinced the recipe has some soy sauce, worcestershire, chicken broth, and some vinegar.

Hopefully yours,
doc


----------



## panini

OK Doc,
I know I'll sound stupid, but what is a maid rite? I know a lot of times here the pan drippings are called the vinegar
pan


----------



## deltadoc

Read all about them

www.maid-rite.com

www.maidrite.com

They were featured on Great Sandwiches on PBS a few years ago ( at least the one in Marshalltown, IA).

doc


----------



## castironchef

Not to sound elitist, or anything, but the picture on the Maid-Rite website doesn't look very appetizing. I sure hope that the flavor makes up for it.

Could you describe what they're like?

(Meanwhile, I'll consult with a Iowa refugee co-worker.)

Thanks.


----------



## panini

OK Doc,
Your pulling legs,eh
The maid-rite site domain has not been renewed. At least that's the message I'm getting from network Sol.
The other maidrite site looks like a roll with steamed meat


----------



## panini

Doc,
Sorry. I didn't realize I could browse the Taylor site. I understand what they are now.
1st. ?...any sauce?
2nd.?.. how does it stay in the bun?
pan


----------



## mezzaluna

It doesn't, Pan! It's a loose meat sandwich at its best: savory, juicy, a bit of grease soaked up by the bun..... :lips:


----------



## deltadoc

All I can say is this: If you ask anyone, and I mean anyone, who has ever eaten a Maid Rite, no matter how long ago it was, this question:

If you had your choice of the best hamburger ever made or the worst Maid-Rite, what would you choose?


For those who have tasted one, the answer is always "The Maid-Rite".

If you've never had one, then you just can't imagine what you're missing! 


Sincerely!!

doc


----------



## panini

Doc,
Do you think it is worth ordering some? or do you think it will not be the same?
I'd like to order some and have some friends over. Y'all have any local famous drinks? Dp etc.
pan
what would I call the event?


----------



## deltadoc

There's supposed to be some Maid-Rite establishments in Texas.

But last night, after reading about 20 recipes for so-called "original Maid-Rite" recipes on the internet, I came up with this.

In a crock pot set on low overnight with the vent open (if it has a vent):

3 lbs 85% lean hamburger
3 TBSP Worcestershire (Lea & Perrins)
3 TBSP Kikkoman regular Soy Sauce
1/2 tsp sweet paprika
1/4 C Apple cider vinegar
1 C Swanson's Chicken Broth
2 small yellow onions, finely diced
1/2 of a 12oz can Coca-cola
1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Black Pepper

Serve using a slotted spoon on hamburger bun with chopped onion, yellow mustard and dill pickle slices. Ketchup is optional.

After all these years, this actually did taste like the real thing!

Can't wait for you to try this Mezzaluna!

doc


----------



## panini

Doc,
I'm game! As soon as I get out of the country and back to civilization I'm going to make it.
Heck, It may be on our lunch special board by the end of the week.
I assume we're going topartially cover and slow steam till most of the liquid is gone? No crocks.


----------



## mezzaluna

The recipe looks good! Will it work with Diet Coke?  

Doc, I don't think this is a valid comparison. You don't have to choose between a Maid-Rite and a great burger. They are different creatures with different flavor profiles and mouth feel. Both are yummy, each in its own way. :lips:


----------



## deltadoc

Well, it's an analogy that I've used for over 35 years with people who haven't tried a Maid-Rite. Usually we're on our way with them to try one for the first time.

And they always say "I know now what you meant!" The similarity is that its beef on a hamburger bun with hamburger fixin's, but you're right, thats where the similarity ends. A good burger is a good burger, and a good Maid-Rite (like Kathy's in Waterloo) is an excellent Maid-Rite.

doc


----------



## phatch

www.topsecretrecipes.com has a version of the sandwich too. It's not in my cookbooks of Todd Wilburs but he's been pretty reliable in recreating the taste of dishes. Unfortunately, the recipe will cost you $0.79. Cheap if you want to see what a professional cloner does for the recipe.

Phil


----------



## archeomoos

Hi Doc,
I have noticed the thread dates on Maid-rite information, and realize that I may be hooting into an empty can, but here goes anyway. I was born and raised in the town where Maid-rites were invented; Muscatine Iowa. In 1964 I joined the Navy and spent several tours off the coast of Viet Nam dreaming about Maid-rites. I spent 25 years in the Navy and was known to travel 1,000 miles out of my way for a Cheeze-rite and a rootbeer float (when I was a kid they called them "Brown Cows"). At any rate, I retired somewhere where they have never heard of a Maid-rite, the Black Hilld of South Dakota, so I used to keep traveling back to Iowa for a Maid-rite fix. I can say without a doubt that all of Muscatine's great Maid-rite stands have closed, and the folks running the ones there now have Mcdonalds worldview and a Burger king mentality. By far the best Maid-rite is found in Oskaloosa, Iowa. It is also the oldest Maid-rite in the state as far as I know. But as to you recipe for Maid-rites, it is the best home grown that I have ever had. I have tried it two different ways, one using buffalo and some olive oil to make up the fat difference and once using ground beef. I did not use the Coke in eith recipe and used vegetable broth instead of chicken. Is it fantastic. I am considdering trying a Maid-rite pizza now..LOL... I'll let you know how that goes. One thing I never realized untill I tried your recipe was that a Maid-rite must have pickle and yellow mustard in order to taste like the real thing. Thank You. few of them and they're not very close. Does anyone (hopefully from Iowa) have a recipe that really really tastes like the real thing?

Talking to an owner of a Maid Rite in Waterloo, she called the liquid that they add to the steamed meat "the vinegar". I've seen a few recipes that use vinegar.

I'm convinced the recipe has some soy sauce, worcestershire, chicken broth, and some vinegar.

Hopefully yours,
doc[/quote]


----------



## teamfat

Didn't Alton Brown do a segment on Maid Rite in one of his Feasting on Asphalt episodes?

mjb.


----------



## mezzaluna

Archeomoos- so you're from Muscatine? I'm from Rock Island. I was there several weeks ago and the Maid-Rite was not in the location I remember it to be on Fifth avenue, but it's moved west to Fifth and 27th St. I was in town for a funeral so I had no time to see if it's still as good as it was. It looks like they've expanded quite a bit in the Quad Cities since I left in 1974. 

I remember visiting Muscatine as a child and finding shells with holes punched in them, still there from the booming button factory era. Our trip was for the purpose of buying Muscatine melons. :lips: Must have been about 1963........

Mezzaluna


----------



## archeomoos

Hey Messaluna,
Glad to hear from you! Yes, Muscatine was a great place to grow up. I still have Shells with holes in them and button blanks. If you know where to look you can still find them down near the water front in Muscatine. My whole family worked in the button industry and when that colapsed they went to work for H. J. Heinz. I grew up going to the watermelon festival. Cabbage floats! We used to play our version of water polo with cabbage in the ponds at the farm. Catfish from the mississippi.... Doc's recipe using buffalo instead of beef make a really good Maid-Rite.....
Archeomoos
Deadwood, SD


----------



## cindymancini

Doc, Brilliant! Tastes very close to what I remember. I stuck to your recipe to the letter, except I about doubled the salt. Next time I plan to add a little sweetness, probably a tablespoon of sugar, just to see if it gets a little closer to the mark. But all in all, very close already!


deltadoc said:


> There's supposed to be some Maid-Rite establishments in Texas.
> 
> But last night, after reading about 20 recipes for so-called "original Maid-Rite" recipes on the internet, I came up with this.
> 
> In a crock pot set on low overnight with the vent open (if it has a vent):
> 
> 3 lbs 85% lean hamburger
> 3 TBSP Worcestershire (Lea & Perrins)
> 3 TBSP Kikkoman regular Soy Sauce
> 1/2 tsp sweet paprika
> 1/4 C Apple cider vinegar
> 1 C Swanson's Chicken Broth
> 2 small yellow onions, finely diced
> 1/2 of a 12oz can Coca-cola
> 1/2 tsp Salt
> 1/4 tsp Black Pepper
> 
> Serve using a slotted spoon on hamburger bun with chopped onion, yellow mustard and dill pickle slices. Ketchup is optional.
> 
> After all these years, this actually did taste like the real thing!
> 
> Can't wait for you to try this Mezzaluna!
> 
> doc


----------



## dominicgrieg

This is what I am waiting for. After reading some comments, at last you posted it. 
I don't know what's "made-rite" either. But since I'm good at cooking, testing it for a taste will do for me.



deltadoc said:


> There's supposed to be some Maid-Rite establishments in Texas.
> 
> But last night, after reading about 20 recipes for so-called "original Maid-Rite" recipes on the internet, I came up with this.
> 
> In a crock pot set on low overnight with the vent open (if it has a vent):
> 
> 3 lbs 85% lean hamburger
> 3 TBSP Worcestershire (Lea & Perrins)
> 3 TBSP Kikkoman regular Soy Sauce
> 1/2 tsp sweet paprika
> 1/4 C Apple cider vinegar
> 1 C Swanson's Chicken Broth
> 2 small yellow onions, finely diced
> 1/2 of a 12oz can Coca-cola
> 1/2 tsp Salt
> 1/4 tsp Black Pepper
> 
> Serve using a slotted spoon on hamburger bun with chopped onion, yellow mustard and dill pickle slices. Ketchup is optional.
> 
> After all these years, this actually did taste like the real thing!
> 
> Can't wait for you to try this Mezzaluna!
> 
> doc


Session data


----------



## sweetcheeks6468

I'm from ohio, the only thing I know of ever putting in maid rites is a can of beer and sugar to taste,they have been made like that for as long as I can remember growing up. Oh , it's brown sugar you use not white. Try that , you might be surprised how close it is to the real thing.


----------



## pimking

archeomoos said:


> Hi Doc,
> I have noticed the thread dates on Maid-rite information, and realize that I may be hooting into an empty can, but here goes anyway. I was born and raised in the town where Maid-rites were invented; Muscatine Iowa. In 1964 I joined the Navy and spent several tours off the coast of Viet Nam dreaming about Maid-rites. I spent 25 years in the Navy and was known to travel 1,000 miles out of my way for a Cheeze-rite and a rootbeer float (when I was a kid they called them "Brown Cows"). At any rate, I retired somewhere where they have never heard of a Maid-rite, the Black Hilld of South Dakota, so I used to keep traveling back to Iowa for a Maid-rite fix. I can say without a doubt that all of Muscatine's great Maid-rite stands have closed, and the folks running the ones there now have Mcdonalds worldview and a Burger king mentality. By far the best Maid-rite is found in Oskaloosa, Iowa. It is also the oldest Maid-rite in the state as far as I know. But as to you recipe for Maid-rites, it is the best home grown that I have ever had. I have tried it two different ways, one using buffalo and some olive oil to make up the fat difference and once using ground beef. I did not use the Coke in eith recipe and used vegetable broth instead of chicken. Is it fantastic. I am considdering trying a Maid-rite pizza now..LOL... I'll let you know how that goes. One thing I never realized untill I tried your recipe was that a Maid-rite must have pickle and yellow mustard in order to taste like the real thing. Thank You. few of them and they're not very close. Does anyone (hopefully from Iowa) have a recipe that really really tastes like the real thing?
> 
> Talking to an owner of a Maid Rite in Waterloo, she called the liquid that they add to the steamed meat "the vinegar". I've seen a few recipes that use vinegar.
> 
> I'm convinced the recipe has some soy sauce, worcestershire, chicken broth, and some vinegar.
> 
> Hopefully yours,
> doc


[/quote]
Sorry to tell you that Maid-Rite never closed in Muscatine. I know the current owners and he opened a few stands around town and the newest one is on HWY 61 north of Park ave about a mile.

Those recipe's that you all gave were wrong wrong and wrong. I know before I moved out of town (couldn't stand the place) I worked at Maid-Rite and for the Meyer family. The new recipe is a silver bag of ingredients that has no markings on it that comes from the Maid-Rite HQ and you mix that with water and then pour onto the meat as soon as you start to cook it.

I worked at maid-rite through High School 01-03 and it's still that way. Rumors use to float around about Root beer being mixed into the meat but I can tell you that is true. Not much though, just a little.


----------



## mithunchowdhury

Maid Rite Recipe for you:

Ingredients
2 tablespoons dried chopped onions
3 tablespoons water
1 lb lean ground beef
1 1/2 cups chicken broth (I use Swanson's)
1/2 teaspoon salt (less if broth is salted)
1/2 teaspoon pepper
6 hamburger buns
mustard, to taste
chopped fresh onion, to taste
Directions
1 Soak the dried onions in the water.

2 Crumble ground beef into a hot skillet and cook over medium high heat.

3 When the soaked onions have begun to soften and expand, add it and any remaining water (if any) to the beef.

4 Stir frequently as the meat browns, using a wooden spoon to break the meat into small crumbles.

5 When the meat has browned, add the chicken broth, salt and pepper.

6 Cook until liquid is ALMOST gone, about 10 minutes.

7 Serve meat on buns with mustard and fresh chopped onions.


----------



## fbcmusicmark

Can you tell me the number of servings you either got out of this recipe or expected to get? I cook for our church suppers and plan to us this later this month and need around 50 servings.

Thanks


----------



## mezzaluna

It looks like six servings, fbcmusicmark. A bit light for a real meal IMHO.


----------



## foodage

Personally, it's maid-rite. Why would you want to give out the recipe? No one would want to come there if they could make it themselves. Just like any other restaurants, its a secret recipe.


----------



## chefedb

Don't know what this is. Not chili,not sloppy joe,almost a meat sauce base. Leave out the dry onion add more fresh instaed multply by 11 and you have enough for 50 good servings .You need 55 buns    includes 5 xxtra for breakage etc.  Probably good over pasta ,rice or cous cous


----------



## indygal

(Post deleted, I found answer to my question above)


----------



## shnooky

Thanks MithenChowdhury for the recipe. Has anyone confirmed the 6 servings for it?


----------



## jessica1680

Hi, new to this website here.  Stumbled upon the Maid Rite forum, I know it was posted a long time ago, but I live in Marshalltown and make maid rites often as my family LOVE them!  I don't know how Taylors Maid Rite makes theirs, but my recipes is extremely simple, requires no time and is SOOOOO GOOOOD!  I have family request them whenever they come over for dinner.  

I use about 2 pounds beef, finely chopped.  They are very loose meat sandwiches.  I add 1 can of beer, about 1/2 cup finely chopped onion.  Let it slow cook for at least an hour, hour and a half.  Take lid off and let liquid evaporate a bit.    More is better.  That is it.  Add nothing more.  I do know some that add a bit of mustard or a few other things.  I know it seems too simple, but it is awesome.  You can use 1 can of chicken broth in place of the beer as well.  I personally like that flavor of the beer better.  I use Busch Lite, just because it is the kind my hubby drinks, so I have it on hand.  Just thought I'd share!   Sounds so good talking about it, I think I will make them tonight!


----------



## digitiliad

I've seen a few people mentioning very simple recipes involving beer now. This is how I was first introduced to them in the bar and grill I worked in, where they were a lunch special and wildly popular.

My experience with ingredients has been ground beef, beer, onion, mustard, and a little brown sugar. I've experimented with adding worcestershire sauce or a little tabasco with pretty good results as well.


----------



## indygal

Thank you Jessica.

I have never had Maid Rite, so I like the fact that your recipe is so simple.  I'll definintely try it.

What kind of bread is it served on?

DD


----------



## digitiliad

Mostly I see standard hamburger buns.


----------



## indygal

OK, I thought maybe since it was "soupy" it would need something more substantial.

The only thing in the food world that I really really dislike is soggy bread of any type.

D


----------



## jessica1680

Any hamburger buns would work.  I don't like to buy the store brand for Maid Rites though, I like something a bit thicker.  The maid rites aren't really soupy, just very loose meat, so you will have meat that falls out of sandwich.  We like to serve them with plain chips, my kids scoop the meat up with those.  SO good.  

Once you add the beer, you let it simmer for a good hour or longer, so the liquid evaporates out of the pan.  You can drain the extra liquid when you are ready to eat it so it isn't soupy.  You will still have the full flavor in the meat.  Sometimes when I am home in afternoon, I cook it in the crock pot.  Then you can simmer it on low for a few hours.   They really are a must try!  I serve them with ketchup, mustard and pickles.  Good luck!


----------



## boar_d_laze

Forgive my ignorance, please.  When we're talking about a "Maid Rite," we're talking about something more generically known as a "loose meat sandwich?"  And that's a lot like a Sloppy Joe, but without all the ketchup/tomato sauce stuff to confuse the taste of the meat?

Yes?  No?  Kinda sorta?

BDL


----------



## digitiliad

Yeah. Pretty much the same consistency, just less saucy. Maid Rites were originally a specific recipe served at a restaurant chain, and the term has since grown to encompass everyone's attempts to replicate or improve on them.

My favorite so far has been cooked in beer, onions, and yellow mustard.


----------



## jerryb

I notice that some Iowans are here so I'd like to know if any of you might have a recipe that beats the Maid-Rite.

There used to be a place in Waterloo, Ia called the Wolf Den. Their loose meat sandwitch had the maide-rite beat by a mile.

Does anyone have it??

Thanks!!!


----------



## reader

My mom is from Illinois and she made them with ground chuck, a can of french oinon soup, and flour.


----------



## longcolts

I've lived in Arizona for a touch over 50 years so I've never even heard of a Maid-Rite, but I'm sure gonna try one of these recipes to see what I've been missing!


----------



## madhoke

MithunChowdhury said:


> Maid Rite Recipe for you:
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 tablespoons dried chopped onions
> 3 tablespoons water
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> 1 1/2 cups chicken broth (I use Swanson's)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt (less if broth is salted)
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 6 hamburger buns
> mustard, to taste
> chopped fresh onion, to taste
> Directions
> 1 Soak the dried onions in the water.
> 
> 2 Crumble ground beef into a hot skillet and cook over medium high heat.
> 
> 3 When the soaked onions have begun to soften and expand, add it and any remaining water (if any) to the beef.
> 
> 4 Stir frequently as the meat browns, using a wooden spoon to break the meat into small crumbles.
> 
> 5 When the meat has browned, add the chicken broth, salt and pepper.
> 
> 6 Cook until liquid is ALMOST gone, about 10 minutes.
> 
> 7 Serve meat on buns with mustard and fresh chopped onions.


This is exactly correct in my opinion... believe it or not, the dried onions are a key element. I add a splash of dill pickle juice as the broth is cooking down and also use white pepper to finish. Otherwise, exactly the same. Lived across the street from the "old school" 16th street Moline location for years; had my share of Maid-Rites. BTW - Maid-Rite pizza's are very tasty! Cheers - MH


----------



## dmspengler

In Scottsdale, Arizona is a shop called the Vermont Sandwich Company and I've seen them have this as a special every now & then. Not being from Iowa, so I cannot say how close they are, but I do love them now. Thank You Midwest for an awesome lunch. Maid-Rite made right. Not only this regional sandwich, but they do Beef on Wecks from Buffalo, NY; Muffaletta from NOLA; Cubano's from Ybor City, Fla; and an old new england Meatloaf sammie from Boston Mass. The Art of Sandwich Making is not dead, but revived in the Southwestern desert.


----------



## sdw1018

I was born and raised in Davenport, IA, and have eaten many, many maid-rites over the years.

The following recipe is one that we have used for years(since moving to FL and not having a Maid-Rite close) and is so very close if not spot on as far as taste goes.  It is a simple recipe that must be followed exactly.......

Ketchup is not to be found anywhere near a maid-rite...lol.  Chopped onion and yellow mustard are a must.  You can also add cheese for the famous Cheese-Rite.  *I only use 1/2 tsp of pepper now-a-days

I hope you enjoy 

Maid-Rite Recipe

1 1/2 lbs ground beef

2 tbsp beef soup base (I use "Better Than Bouillon" brand, comes in a small jar)

1 tsp ground pepper

1 tsp onion powder

1 1/2 cups water

Place ground beef in unheated 2 qt saucepan with lid. Add the seasonings and water. Mash with a potato masher until blended.

Over high heat, continue to mash/stir the mixture until it changes color throughout.

Cover and reduce heat to medium-low and simmer 20-25 minutes or until water has reduced. Removing the lid during last the few minutes helps to reduce the liquid.


----------



## john meyer

Hey my friend, the secret to the whole dang thing was he had a butcher shop downstairs ( yea I know it sounds crazy ) all farm raised, meaning corn fed, grass fed, natural ( this beef used to be outstanding in their field, sorry couldn't help myself to the pun )  it just tasted sweeter.  the thing is for every 2lbs of ground meat its 12oz of cola, 2 TBL Sugar. 2tsp Pepper. Thats what most are doing here in Iowa, up to you if you want to steam it or brown it.  Good Luck with it


----------



## sandie

I also worked at the Maid Rite for years and Yes the ingredients come in a brown bag,... is mixed with water and added to the meat as it cooked. There has never been coke, root beer or the such added. I must say they are not as good as they used to be( and I still live in Muscatine and occasionally have to have my maid rite fix ) I think they cheat on the amt of liquid they add now while cooking.  Plus they are totally over priced. The normal family could not afford to take their family and eat there anymore as in the old days. I can actually see why they have to charge so much tho. In the day a waitress would take the order, prepare the order and serve the order, as well as prepare the hamburger meat and make the root beer. Now it takes 10 people to do all this.... so much for lower prices !!


----------



## iowagirl

The "secret" ingredient is Pepsi/Coke syrup. If you can't find the syrup, just brown the meat in the soda.


----------



## scott0949

Your recipe sounds like there's very little " juice". I'm looking for something to serve as real chili. Any ideas of what i could add to it, to give it more of a "soup" look? FYI. I will be using your recipe for chili burgers. Will let you know what my customers think.


----------



## cali

To all of you, 

Muscatine may have been where the idee was instilled, but Marshalltown,  was was where the catsup went down. 

I am craving, thanks to you all. Marshalltown, IA, is where my family on my father's side, is from.  We grew up around that counter (the good stuff was cooked in the middle of that perimeter, as all of you "Marshallstonians" know.  I truly wish I could be there tmrw.

Who needs ketchup?  (I used to work for Chicago Northwestern Railroad, and I'm willing to bet that THEY know what I'm talkin about!


----------



## maryb

Come north into Minnesota and you brown hamburger with onion and black pepper, add tomato soup and a half soup can ketchup, 1/4 cup sugar(takes the bite out of all the tomato) simmer and serve over buns. Yes it sounds simple but it is actually very tasty, I used to bring it into work and we were a bunch of black pepper lovers so I would use 4 times the normal amount.


----------



## manadeb

IOWA"S *Maid Rites!! Slow cooker loose meat sandwich.. 2 T. dried onions, 1 T. warm water, 3 lbs ground beef, 1 beef boullion cube, 1 chicken boullion cube, 1 1/2 c. water, 1 T. worchestershire sauce, 1 T. soy sauce, 2 T. cider vinegar, 2 T. brown sugar. KEEPER!

Yummy!

If you sprinkle a little flour over the meat before cooking, they'll hold together better, but most people don't mind them being loose.


----------



## gentleman

The recipe looks so good


----------



## cali

I like your sense of humor!


----------

